# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Συμμετοχή στις ανάγκες του Χαμόγελου του Παιδιού

## wireless.surfer

Εάν δεν γνωρίζετε το τι είναι το Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού, ενημερωθείτε από το http://www.hamogelo.gr/

Αυτός ο εθελοντικός - μη κερδοσκοπικός σύλλογος για την προστασία των δικαιωμάτων του παιδιού, βασίζει την ίδια του την ύπαρξη στην εθελοντική προσφορά όσων το επιθυμούν.

Μέχρι τώρα έχει καταφέρει πάρα πολλά, επιμένοντας αυστηρά σε αυτό το εθελοντικό - μη κερδοσκοπικό μοντέλο λειτουργίας.

Χρησιμοποιεί κάθε διαθέσιμο τεχνολογικό μέσο, το οποίο θα έκανε αποδοτικότερη τη λειτουργία του.

Οι τεχνολογικές του ανάγκες χωρίζονται σε υλικές και σε υπηρεσίες (εργασίες).

Για κάθε ανάγκη που προκύπτει, το Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού ενημερώνει τις εταιρίες από τις οποίες λαμβάνει χορηγίες και τους εθελοντές του.

Μέσω της εταιρίας που εργάζομαι, βρέθηκα σε ένα από τα σπίτια που φιλοξενούνται παιδιά για μία εργασία. Παρόλο που είχα ακούσει για το Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού, δεν είχα συνειδητοποιήσει απολύτως τίποτα για την αξία του έργου που γίνεται, μέχρι που βρέθηκα «αντιμέτωπος» με τα ίδια τα παιδιά.

Μόνο όποιος το έχει ζήσει, καταλαβαίνει το σοκ που αισθάνθηκα εκείνη τη στιγμή.

Το πρώτο που πέρασε από το μυαλό μου ήταν να μάθω περισσότερα, να κάνω κάτι. Ζήτησα και ήρθα σε επαφή με τον αρμόδιο πληροφορικής του συλλόγου, ο οποίος πολύ φιλόξενα με δέχτηκε χωρίς την παραμικρή αναβολή. Μου εξέθεσε την τεράστια ανάγκη που υπάρχει σε εθελοντική συνεισφορά, τόσο σε θέματα πληροφορικής και εγκατάστασης δικτύων και εφαρμογών, όσο και σε άλλα πράγματα, πιο καθημερινά.

Τον διαβεβαίωσα πως θα μεταφέρω το μήνυμα αυτό στο ασύρματο δίκτυο που είμαι μέλος, με την ελπίδα πως πολλοί θα ανταποκριθούν θετικά. Με την ευκαιρία, τον ενημέρωσα για το τι είναι αυτό το ασύρματο δίκτυο (πρώτα βγαίνει η ψυχή και μετά το χούι!).

Έδειξε πολύ έντονο ενδιαφέρον για να ενημερωθεί για τις προσπάθειες της δικής μας εθελοντικής οργάνωσης και μου είπε πως θα ήταν πάρα πολύ σημαντικό για εκείνους, εάν από την κοινότητα του awmn θα μπορούσαν να βρεθούν έστω και δύο - τρεις εθελοντές που θα μπορούσαν να βοηθήσουν σε κάποια πολύ απλά τεχνικά πράγματα.

Επίσης σημαντικό είναι για εκείνους, να έχουν μέσω της κοινότητάς μας άλλο ένα βήμα, ώστε να απευθύνονται στους πολίτες - πιθανούς εθελοντές όταν προκύπτει κάποια ανάγκη.

Θα ήθελα να σας πω πάρα πολλά πράγματα, τόσο σχετικά με τη δουλειά που γίνεται στα σπίτια του Χαμόγελου του Παιδιού, όσο και για τις τεράστιες γι' αυτούς - αστείες για μας ανάγκες που έχουν και θα το κάνω σε κάποιο επόμενο post, γιατί το παρόν ήδη έχει γίνει τεράστιο!

Κι επειδή δεν θέλω να σας κουράσω περισσότερο, θα προτιμούσα να κάναμε μια συνάντηση ειδικά για αυτό το θέμα, για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να ενημερωθεί ή να βοηθήσει.

Προτείνω λοιπόν, εάν είναι διαθέσιμη η έδρα του συλλόγου αυτή την Τετάρτη κατά τις 18:30, να κάνουμε εκεί μια συζήτηση σχετικά με αυτό το θέμα.

Ενδεικτικά, σας αναφέρω μερικές από τις ανάγκες τους:

Υπάρχει ανάγκη για την εγκατάσταση ενός UTP καλωδίου από το ισόγειο στον δεύτερο όροφο του σπιτιού στο Περιστέρι. Το καλώδιο εκεί θα περαστεί χύμα με ρόκα από τους εξωτερικούς τοίχους και θα μπει μέσα με τρύπες στους τοίχους.




> Καπαρώθηκε! Την εργασία αυτή την ανάλαβε ο *papashark*!
> 
> Υπάρχει ανάγκη για την εγκατάσταση δύο καλωδίων UTP στο σπίτι του χαμόγελου στη Νίκαια. Υπάρχουν κανάλια εκεί και εκτός από το πέρασμα του καλωδίου, θα χρειαστεί να περάστούν βύσματα στα καλώδια (ή πριζες αν είναι καλύτερα) και να σεταριστεί το ΙΡ configuration σε δύο PC εκεί, ώστε να συνδεθούν στο υπάρχον δίκτυο.





> Καπαρώθηκε! Την χορηγία αυτή την ανέλαβε ο *smarag*!
> 
> Υπάρχει ανάγκη για ένα adsl modem ISDN για το σπίτι του Περιστερίου. Το μόνο που ενδιαφέρει για το modem αυτό είναι να έχει τουλάχιστον μία ή περισσότερες ethernet εξόδους (όχι usb δηλαδή), προκειμένου να μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει δύο ή τρεις υπολογιστές.


Υπάρχει ανάγκη στη συμμετοχή στο στήσιμο του δικτύου του εργαστηρίου που ετοιμάζεται για τον αρμόδιο πληροφορικής στο Περιστέρι.
Πάρα πολύ πιθανό είναι να χρειαστεί να φροντίσουμε για τη σύνδεσή του στο awmn, ώστε να αποκτήσει μια εκ των έσω εικόνα των υπηρεσιών του δικτύου μας.

----------


## NetTraptor

Ούτε κουβέντα…. Δαγκωτό μέσα…  ::

----------


## panste

Υπόμνημα

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Άμα δεν είναι κανονιστεί κάτι μέρα που έχω μάθημα και θα πρέπει να δώσω το "παρών", τότε είμαι και εγώ μέσα...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Υπάρχει ανάγκη για την εγκατάσταση δύο καλωδίων UTP στο σπίτι του χαμόγελου στη Νίκαια. Υπάρχουν κανάλια εκεί και εκτός από το πέρασμα του καλωδίου, θα χρειαστεί να περάστούν βύσματα στα καλώδια (ή πριζες αν είναι καλύτερα) και να σεταριστεί το ΙΡ configuration σε δύο PC εκεί, ώστε να συνδεθούν στο υπάρχον δίκτυο.


Aυτό θα μπορούσα να το αναλάβω εγώ.

Θα μου στείλεις ένα τηλέφωνο να συνεννοηθώ πότε ? Η' έστω να μου δώσεις περισσότερες οδηγίες ?

----------


## wireless.surfer

Πάνο (*papashark*) θα σου δώσω τηλέφωνο ή ακριβείς πληροφορίες αύριο το μεσημέρι.

----------


## nikpanGR

έχω ένα μοντεμ adsl over pstn του ote το οποίο δεν χρησιμοποιώ, επίσης έχω και καλώδιο utp cat5 και θέλω να βοηθήσω στο στήσιμο.στείλτε μου πμ για την συνάντηση.είμαι μέσα..
νικος παναγιωτούνης

----------


## dti

Μπράβο στον Στέλιο (wireless.surfer) για την ευαισθησία του σ΄αυτό το πολύ σημαντικό θέμα. Είχα κι εγώ την ευκαιρία πριν 2 μήνες περίπου να έλθω σ΄επαφή με το Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού (λόγω κάποιας δωρεάς) και μου έκανε εντύπωση το έργο που προσφέρεται σε οτι έχει σχέση με το παιδί.
Θα είμαι κι εγώ στο meeting και πιστεύω οτι αξίζει όλοι μας να προσφέρουμε έστω κι ελάχιστο από το χρόνο μας γι αυτό το σκοπό.

----------


## Mick Flemm

++++ Πολύ καλή πρωτοβουλία Στέλιο  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Ένα μπράβο και από μένα σε όσους ανταποκρίθηκαν θετικά.

Το απόγευμα , κατά τις 18:30 πρόκειται να γίνει μια συνάντηση με τον διαχειριστή πληροφορικής, στο υπό κατασκευή εργαστήριό του στο Περιστέρι.

Όποιος θέλει και μπορεί, καλά θα κάνει να έρθει μαζί. Το ραντεβού θα οριστικοποιηθεί κατά τις 17:00, απλά για να επιβεβαιωθεί η διαθεσιμότητα του αρμοδίου σε περίπτωση που του προκύψει κάτι έκτακτο.

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, μπορώ να του δώσω το κινητό μου ή να μου δώσει εκείνος το δικό του με ΡΜ για απ' ευθείας ενημέρωση.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Σήμερα δηλώθηκε στο wind το πρώτο σημείο το οποίο είναι υποψήφιο προς σύνδεση.

Είναι το *htp_per2* (#10605). Δυστυχώς όμως, είναι σχεδόν περικυκλωμένο από πολυκατοικίες.

Υπάρχει παρόλα αυτά ένα μικρό άνοιγμα, το οποίο ίσως να επιτρέπει τη σύνδεση με τον κόμβο *fightclub* (#7091), ο οποίος όμως δεν διαθέτει access point.

Για σιγουριά, αυτό που πρώτα χρειάζεται να γίνει είναι ένα σκανάρισμα, ώστε να δούμε αν υπάρχει λήψη από κάποιο access point.

Όποιος από την περιοχή του Περιστερίου θέλει να βοηθήσει και έχει εξοπλισμό για scan, ας εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον για να του δώσω παραπάνω πληροφορίες.

Διαφορετικά, την Δευτέρα ή την Τρίτη θα κατέβω εγώ.

Θα δημιουργηθούν και άλλοι κόμβοι από το Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού οι οποίοι θα συνδεθούν με το awmn. Αυτό είναι κάτι που τιμά το δίκτυό μας και του δίνει ακόμα μεγαλύτερη αξία και κύρος. 

Για να μπορέσει όμως η προσπάθεια αυτή να έχει το καλύτερο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα, απαιτείται από τη μεριά μας να καταβάλουμε κάποια προσπάθεια, ιδιαίτερα όσοι γειτονεύουμε με τους κόμβους αυτούς.

Μακάρι να δούμε τους κομβούχους της περιοχής να αγκαλιάζουν αυτούς τους κόμβους, παρόμοια όπως το Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού αγκαλιάζει τα παιδιά που η ζωή τα έχει φέρει σε μια θέση που σε κανένα παιδί δεν αξίζει.

----------


## B52

> Υπάρχει παρόλα αυτά ένα μικρό άνοιγμα, το οποίο ίσως να επιτρέπει τη σύνδεση με τον κόμβο fightclub (#7091)


Call me... οτι θελετε και μπορω να προσφερω ειμαι μεσα....
 ::  το κινητο μου ειναι στην υπογραφη μου.

----------


## smarag

> Υπάρχει ανάγκη για ένα adsl modem ISDN για το σπίτι του Περιστερίου. Το μόνο που ενδιαφέρει για το modem αυτό είναι να έχει τουλάχιστον μία ή περισσότερες ethernet εξόδους (όχι usb δηλαδή), προκειμένου να μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει δύο ή τρεις υπολογιστές.


Αυτό θα μπορούσα να το προσφέρω ώς ΔΩΡΕΑ στο Χαμόγελο του Παίδιου μαζι με μία 12 Μήνη Συνδρομή ADSL Δωρο απο μένα.

Αν θές μπορείς να με ενημερώσεις ώστε να το δώσω ΑΜΕΣΑ.

----------


## katsaros_m

παρων σε οτι αναγκες υπαρχουν υλικα και προσοπικη εργασια απλα πμ

----------


## B52

> Πάρα πολύ πιθανό είναι να χρειαστεί να φροντίσουμε για τη σύνδεσή του στο awmn, ώστε να αποκτήσει μια εκ των έσω εικόνα των υπηρεσιών του δικτύου μας.


Αν θελετε μπορω να προσφερω ολο τον εξοπλισμο για την ασυρματη ζευξη με το fightclub.

 ::  Πιατο 80cm
 ::  Pc 
 ::  Ασυρματη Καρτα
 ::  Feeder
 ::  Καλωδια
 ::  Κοννεκτορες
 ::  Switch
 ::  και Internet απο την γραμμη μου μεσω VPN...  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Mέσα είμαι για οποια βοήθεια χρειαστείτε. Σε ποιο σημείο είναι στο Περιστέρι ; Το δικό μου AP είναι ψηλά στο βουνό μήπως μπορέσουμε και κάνουμε κάτι. Να βγαλουμε καποιο λίνκ ;

----------


## ALTAiR

ΣΚ μπορώ να βοηθήσω και εγώ, έχω πενσούλα για ethernet αν χρειαστεί κλπ
Modem δεν έχω...
Αν δε, κανονίσετε και για τα Μελίσσια κάτι(χαμόγελο του παιδιού Μελισσίων) ακόμη πιο εύκολα!

----------


## wireless.surfer

Το πρώτο πράγμα που πρέπει να γίνει πριν προχωρήσουμε παραπέρα, είναι το σκανάρισμα στον υποψήφιο κόμβο 10605.

Εάν κάποιος προσφέρεται γι' αυτό, ας το δηλώσει για να προχωρήσουμε.

Όσοι εκδηλώσατε ενδιαφέρον, θα ενημερωθείτε εγκαίρως είτε τηλεφωνικά είτεμε ΡΜ.

Περιστεριώτες δώστε το παρόν!  ::  Θα ακολουθήσει το Μαρούσι και τα άλλα σημεία σιγά σιγά, να είστε σε ετοιμότητα.

Όπως έγραψα και πριν, το ιδανικό θα είναι να στηρίξει η κάθε περιοχή τη λειτουργία των κόμβων αυτών.

Αφού γίνουν οι πρώτες εργασίες θα κανονίσουμε και μία καφεδοσυνάντηση για μια καλύτερη γνωριμία μεταξύ μας, απολογισμό του έργου και προετοιμασία των επόμενων ενεργειών.

----------


## smarag

Στέλιο,

Την Δευτέρα θα στείλω στο ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΙΔΙΟΥ ένα ADSL Modem over ISDN και μία 12 μήνη ADSL Συνδρομή. 

Μίλησα με τον υπεύθυνο οπώς με ενημέρωσες και με περιμένει.

----------


## wireless.surfer

> Mέσα είμαι για οποια βοήθεια χρειαστείτε. Σε ποιο σημείο είναι στο Περιστέρι ; Το δικό μου AP είναι ψηλά στο βουνό μήπως μπορέσουμε και κάνουμε κάτι. Να βγαλουμε καποιο λίνκ ;


Αν ρωτάς το που πρέπει να γίνει αυτή η εργασία


> Υπάρχει ανάγκη για την εγκατάσταση ενός UTP καλωδίου από το ισόγειο στον δεύτερο όροφο του σπιτιού στο Περιστέρι. Το καλώδιο εκεί θα περαστεί χύμα με ρόκα από τους εξωτερικούς τοίχους και θα μπει μέσα με τρύπες στους τοίχους.


, πληροφορίες θα βρεις στο http://www.hamogelo.gr/default.asp?pid=67&la=1 Αυτό είναι μεταξύ Χρυσούπολης και Κηπούπολης, πάνω πάνω στο βουνό.

Αν ρωτάς σχετικά με το που είναι το εργαστήριο που ετοιμάζεται στο Περιστέρι, αυτό θα το βρεις στο wind: Κόμβος *htp_per2* (#10605).

----------


## smarag

Σήμερα παρέδωσα στο Χαμόγελο του παιδιού.

Το ADSL modem over ISDN USR9108 
και
μία συνδρομή ADSL 24 μήνες.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Well Done !!!  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Σήμερα παρέδωσα στο Χαμόγελο του παιδιού.
> 
> Το ADSL modem over ISDN USR9108 
> και
> μία συνδρομή ADSL 24 μήνες.


Bravo!  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από wireless.surfer
> 
> Υπάρχει ανάγκη για την εγκατάσταση δύο καλωδίων UTP στο σπίτι του χαμόγελου στη Νίκαια. Υπάρχουν κανάλια εκεί και εκτός από το πέρασμα του καλωδίου, θα χρειαστεί να περάστούν βύσματα στα καλώδια (ή πριζες αν είναι καλύτερα) και να σεταριστεί το ΙΡ configuration σε δύο PC εκεί, ώστε να συνδεθούν στο υπάρχον δίκτυο.
> 
> 
> Aυτό θα μπορούσα να το αναλάβω εγώ.
> 
> Θα μου στείλεις ένα τηλέφωνο να συνεννοηθώ πότε ? Η' έστω να μου δώσεις περισσότερες οδηγίες ?


Αυτό τελείωσε.

Συνδέθηκε το ισόγειο με τον πρώτο όροφο, περάστηκαν κάποια καλώδια (ένα για την σύνδεση των ορόφων και ένα για την σύνδεση ενος Η/Υ στο ισόγειο), μπήκε ένας κατανεμητής δικτύου, ρυθμίστηκαν δύο Η/Υ για την σύνδεση με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο.

Βοήθησε και ο Σμάραγκ.



Εάν δεν έχει βρεθεί κάποιος και για τα άλλα δυο στο Περιστέρι, ευχαρίστως να αναλάβω το ένα από τα δύο ή και τα δύο

Ακομα να προσθέσω ότι το σπίτι της Νίκαιας είναι 200 μέτρα απόι το κοντινότερο ΑΡ, οπότε μέσα σε 1 ώρα μπορεί να έχει συνδεθεί. Εάν είναι να γίνει κάτι απλά να ετοιμάσω και ένα δρομολογητή (με ΜΤ για να μπορούν να το διαχειριζονται και μόνοι τους) ώστε να έχουν επικοινωνία με τούνελ καθότι τα δεδομένα τους είναι ευαίσθητα (δεν ξέρω τι έχετε συζητήσει με τον υπεύθυνο πληροφορικής)

----------


## atlas

> ...Θα ακολουθήσει το Μαρούσι και τα άλλα σημεία σιγά σιγά, να είστε σε ετοιμότητα.
> 
> Όπως έγραψα και πριν, το ιδανικό θα είναι να στηρίξει η κάθε περιοχή τη λειτουργία των κόμβων αυτών.
> 
> ....


Στο Μαρούσι πού βρίσκεται, γνωρίζεις; Μια και στο Περιστέρι είχαμε υπερπροσφορά (ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σε όλους), είμαι διαθέσιμος για το Μαρούσι.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Πληροφορίες σχετικά με το που βρίσκονται τα σπίτια φιλοξενίας θα βρείτε στο παρακάτω link:

http://www.hamogelo.gr/default.asp?pid=37&la=1 (προσωρινά μόνο μέσω internet!!!)

Μπράβο σε όσους ξεκίνησαν και μπράβο σε όσους αρχίζουν να ζεσταίνονται και μπαίνουν στο παιχνίδι σιγά σιγά.

----------


## andreas

αποτι βλεπω μαρουσι ειναι πολυ κοντα μας (andreas / nodas / akis-man ) οποτε κατι θα βγει....

----------


## koum6984

Για το μαρουσι το χαμογελο του παιδιου ειναι http://www.hamogelo.gr/default.asp?pid=68&la=1
Εννοειται οτι ειμαι μεσα.
Οτιδηποτε χρειαστουν.

----------


## wireless.surfer

> Υπάρχει ανάγκη για την εγκατάσταση ενός UTP καλωδίου από το ισόγειο στον δεύτερο όροφο του σπιτιού στο Περιστέρι. Το καλώδιο εκεί θα περαστεί χύμα με ρόκα από τους εξωτερικούς τοίχους και θα μπει μέσα με τρύπες στους τοίχους.


Έλαβα τηλεφώνημα από τον Σπύρο, τον διαχειριστή πληροφορικής του ΧτΠ, ο οποίος με ενημέρωσε πως η adsl που περίμεναν έχει ήδη φτάσει εκεί και προκειμένου να συνδεθεί, θα πρέπει να γίνει η δουλειά που παραθέτω παραπάνω.

Εάν τελικά κανείς από το Περιστέρι - Πετρούπολη ή τέλος πάντων αν κάποιος πιο κοντινός δεν εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον, θα το αναλάβει ή ο *papashark* (από νότια προάστεια) o οποίος προθυμοποιήθηκε ή εγώ (από Λούτσα).

Αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος κοντινότερος ας το εκφράσει μέχρι αύριο.

Να μην ξεχάσω να σας μεταφέρω τις πολύ θερμές ευχαριστίες του για την μέχρι τώρα βοήθειά μας.

----------


## smarag

[quote=wireless.surfer]


> Υπάρχει ανάγκη για την εγκατάσταση ενός UTP καλωδίου από το ισόγειο στον δεύτερο όροφο του σπιτιού στο Περιστέρι. Το καλώδιο εκεί θα περαστεί χύμα με ρόκα από τους εξωτερικούς τοίχους και θα μπει μέσα με τρύπες στους τοίχους.


Έλαβα τηλεφώνημα από τον Σπύρο, τον διαχειριστή πληροφορικής του ΧτΠ, ο οποίος με ενημέρωσε πως η adsl που περίμεναν έχει ήδη φτάσει εκεί και προκειμένου να συνδεθεί, θα πρέπει να γίνει η δουλειά που παραθέτω παραπάνω.

Εάν τελικά κανείς από το Περιστέρι - Πετρούπολη ή τέλος πάντων αν κάποιος πιο κοντινός δεν εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον, θα το αναλάβει ή ο *papashark* (από νότια προάστεια) o οποίος προθυμοποιήθηκε ή εγώ (από Λούτσα).

Αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος κοντινότερος ας το εκφράσει μέχρι αύριο.

Να μην ξεχάσω να σας μεταφέρω τις πολύ θερμές ευχαριστίες του για την μέχρι τώρα βοήθειά μας.[/quote:24982]

Μπορώ να βοηθήσω και εγώ άμεσα όπου και σε ότι χρειαστεί.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Η παραπάνω εργασία στο σπίτι φιλοξενίας στο Περιστέρι θα γίνει αύριο Παρασκευή στις 18:00.

Όποιος θέλει να βοηθήσει ας το δηλώσει παρακάτω.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Η εργασία ολοκληρώθηκε χθες. Θα χρειαστεί να ξαναπάμε αφού περάσει ο ΟΤΕ και αποφανθεί για ποιο λόγο έχει προβλήματα η adsl σύνδεση (δεν συγχρονίζει). 

Παρά το κρύο, η ατμόσφαιρα στο σπίτι στο Περιστέρι ήταν αρκετά ζεστή και η φιλοξενία τους εξαιρετική.

Τι καφέδες, τι ροφήματα, τι κέικ, τι βουτήματα, τι τοστ... Μέχρι και ζεστές τυρόπιτες μας προσέφεραν κατά τις 22:00. Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στους οικοδεσπότες!

Στο μεταξύ μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση μία πολύ μακριά κρεμάστρα γεμάτη με πάρα πολλά παιδικά μπουφανάκια, την ώρα που τα παιδιά είχαν πάει να ξαπλώσουν.

Όλα αυτά με έκαναν να αισθανθώ πάρα πολύ όμορφα και με αποζημίωσαν για τον ελάχιστο κόπο που χρειάστηκε να κάνω για να συμμετάσχω στην δουλειά εκεί. 

Ένα μπράβο και στους *papashark* και *smarag* για την παρουσία τους και την συμμετοχή τους.

Δυστυχώς κανείς άλλος δεν έδωσε το παρόν, ευτυχώς μαζευτήκαμε τρεις εθελοντές.

Άλλο ένα ποτήρι μισογεμάτο  ::

----------


## acoul

Ας μπει στην πρώτη σελίδα, δεν είναι κάτι για το οποίο θα έπρεπε να ντρεπόμαστε ... ήθελα πολύ να είμαι εκεί, απλά δεν έκανα κλικ συνέχεια στην ενότητα ... !!

----------


## papashark

> Ας μπει στην πρώτη σελίδα, δεν είναι κάτι για το οποίο θα έπρεπε να ντρεπόμαστε ... ήθελα πολύ να είμαι εκεί, απλά δεν έκανα κλικ συνέχεια στην ενότητα ... !!


Η συμμετοχή του awmn δεν δικαιολογεί να μπει στην πρώτη σελίδα......

3 άτομα μόνο ?  ::  


Και χωρίς να θέλω να σε προσβάλω, η απουσία ενός κλικ, δεν είναι δικαιολογία....


Σε κάποια στιγμή, πρέπει ως κοινότητα να σκεφτούμε σοβαρά αν δρούμε με βάση το κοινωνικό συμφέρον ή μονάχα το συλλογικό. Οχι μόνο γι' αυτή την περίπτωση, αλλά για την γενικότερη συμπεριφορά μας ως κοινότητας.

----------


## ntrits

Παιδιά και γώ νομίζω πως τέτοια πράγματα πρέπει να είναι σε πιο εμφανή σημεία. εγώ μόλις είδα τη ενότητα σήμερα, κατόπιν εορτής, ενω θα μπορούσα να βοηθήσω και με εργασία και εξοπλισμό.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Η καλύτερη κατά τη γνώμη μου λύση για όσους θέλουν να ενημερώνονται καλύτερα είναι να επιλέξουν την «Παρακολούθηση αυτής της Θ.Ενότητας για απαντήσεις» (βρίσκεται κάτω αριστερά στη σελίδα που διαβάζετε) και να λαμβάνετε ένα email κάθε φορά που γράφεται ένα post σε αυτό το topic.

Με την ευκαιρία να υπενθυμίσω πως είναι σε εκκρεμότητα η σύνδεση του *htp_per2* (#10605).

Όσοι είστε κοντά και μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε (με εργασία πχ σκανάρισμα κλπ) εκδηλώστε παρακάτω την πρόθεσή σας.

Πολύ πιθανό το απόγευμα της Τετάρτης 8/11/2006 να επισκεφθούμε το σημείο για σκανάρισμα και μελέτη εγκατάστασης.

----------


## argi

Έγινε μεταφορά των περιττών εδώ...

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335909#335909
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335909#335909

@rg!

----------


## B52

Πηγαμε σημερα απο το Χαμογελο του παιδιου στο Περιστερι εγω ο Πανος και ο Σταυρος...
Δεν εχει πολυ καλη θεα διοτι ειναι χαμηλο οικημα αλλα κατι θα γινει σιγουρα.... εχει στην ταρατσα καμια 10αρια 6 μετρους 3 ιντσες ο καθενας και μου ανοιξε η ορεξη....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Billgout

Τώρα είδα το post. (είμαι εξωτερικό συνέχεια τον τελευταίο καιρό και μπαίνω περιστασιακά απ' όπου βρω και με διάφορες "ματσακωνιές")
Έψαξα στο wind και είδα ότι έχουμε σχετικά καλή οπτική επαφή.
Αν προλάβει κάποιος να σκανάρει (είμαι εκτός πάλι και γυρνάω αύριο) σφυρίξτε μου, και είμαι μέσα (όσο διάστημα δεν είμαι "έξω")

Μπράβο σε όλους για την προσπάθεια.

----------


## acoul

Οι σύνδεσμοι και στην πρώτη σελίδα του AWMN και στην ενότητα των άρθρων δεν δουλεύουν ... σαν κάποια ψυχή να μην θέλει να βγει το συγκεκριμένο κάλεσμα προς τα έξω ... τι να πω. Να θυμίσω ότι το ζητούμενο είναι να βρεθούν ενδιαφερόμενοι κοντά στις περιοχές που βρίσκοντε οι μελλοντικοί κόμβοι του χαμόγελου του παιδιού προκειμένου να έχουν σχετικά εύκολη πρόσβαση σε αυτούς αν κάτι χρειαστεί. φαντάζομαι πως όλοι μας θα θέλαμε να δούμε ενδιαφέρον από όσους περισσότερους γίνεται και φυσικά να μην μείνουμε μόνο σε συζητήσεις.

----------


## NetTraptor

Νίκαια, Περιστέρι, Μαρούσι, Καρέας, Μελίσσια και κέντρο, ... Υπάρχουν γραφεία ή άλλες εγκαταστάσεις πουθενά?

----------


## dti

> Υπάρχουν γραφεία ή άλλες εγκαταστάσεις πουθενά?


Υμηττό & Πάρνηθα (για το ραδιοδίκτυο που ήδη έχουν)  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Τώρα είδα το θέμα αυτό, και προσφέρομαι για συνεισφορά στην προσπάθεια.
Είμαι Χαλάνδρι, οπότε μπορώ εύκολα να βρεθώ Μελίσσια, Μαρούσι ή και Καρέα, ενώ αν υπάρχει ανάγκη και χρόνος και στα πιο μακρινά μου σπίτια.
Διαθέτω αυτοκίνητο (ΙΧ) για μεταφορά άλλων εθελοντών και υλικού, καθώς και αρκετά εργαλεία και spare εξαρτήματα για εγκαταστάσεις καλωδίων, ιστών, PC (βλέπε παρακάτω) κλπ. Αν χρειάζεται εχω και laptop για σκανάρισμα αλλά δυστυχώς μόνο με την εσωτερική κάρτα (b/g ΚΑΙ a  ::  ) γιατι δεν εχω εξωτερική.
Έχω και μερικά παλια PC (Pentium MMX) και αρκετά spare parts αυτής της κλάσης, αν μπορούν να φανούν χρήσιμα στην προσπάθεια θα χαρώ να μου αδειάσουν τη γωνιά.

----------


## lambrosk

Και εγώ μαζί σας !
κάθε μέρα μετά τις 15.00 είμαι ελεύθερος, 
πείτε μου τι θα χρειαστεί να κανονίσουμε που και πότε!

----------


## wireless.surfer

Αυτή την Πέμπτη κατά τις 17:30 θα συναντηθούμε όλοι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι για το Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού μάλλον στο σπίτι φιλοξενίας στα Μελίσσια.

Προσπαθώ να επικοινωνήσω με τον υπεύθυνο αλλά δεν τον βρίσκω.

Να είστε έτοιμοι για συνάντηση εκείνη την ημέρα και ώρα, το μέρος θα εξαρτηθεί από την απάντησή του.

Θα επανέλθω με νεότερα.

----------


## dti

Στέλιο έχεις καταχωρήσει στο WiND το εν λόγω σημείο;

----------


## smarag

Το Σημείο στα Μελίσσια έχει NodeID: 10735.

----------


## apoikos

Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω και εγώ την Πέμπτη  ::

----------


## smarag

Είναι όλα τα σπίτια περασμένα στο Wind με τα παρακάτω Node IDs:

Νίκαια : 10734
Μελίσσια : 10735
Μαρούσι : 10736
Καρέας : 10737
Περιστέρι : 10738
Περιστέρι ΙΤ : 10740 ( Γραφεία )

Αυτά είναι τα 6 σημεία που πρέπει να συνδεθούν μεταξύ τους.

----------


## [email protected]

Οκ, εγώ είμαι μεσα για την Πέμπτη.
Αν επικοινωνήσεις με κάποιον υπεύθυνο, ρωτησε τον αν θελουν διαφορα παιδικα παιχνιδια (επιτραπέζια, puzzles, μοντέλα στο κουτί τους κλπ) που δυστυχώς πλέον δεν έχω το χρόνο να παίζω (  ::  ). Είναι γενικά σε καλή έως πολύ καλή κατάσταση, και θα χαρώ να τα δω να πιανουν τοπο αντι να αναγκαστώ να τα πετάξω.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Παιχνίδια που είναι πλήρη και σε καλή κατάσταση σίγουρα τους ενδιαφέρουν, δεν χρειάζεται να ρωτήσουμε γι' αυτό. Οπότε αν έρθεις, τα φέρνεις κι αυτά!  :: 

Τελικά ισχύει ότι έγραψα παραπάνω:

Συνάντηση στο σπίτι φιλοξενίας στα Μελίσσια την Πέμπτη 16/11/06 και ώρα 17:30.

Αρχικά θα επισκεφθούμε την ταράτσα και ελέγξουμε την οπτική επαφή που υπάρχει και μετά θα έχουμε μία σύντομη συνομιλία με τον εκεί υπεύθυνο.

Η παρουσία μας θα πρέπει να είναι όσο το δυνατόν πιο διακριτική.

Θα συνεχίσουμε την συνάντηση σε κάποια κοντινή καφετέρια, προκειμένου να συζητήσουμε το τι θα κάνουμε από δω και μπρος, πως προσφέρεται ο καθένας να βοηθήσει και τα λοιπά.

Ο διαχειριστής της πληροφορικής δεν θα είναι παρών, λόγω της συμμετοχής του σε κάποιο συνέδριο που λαμβάνει χώρα αυτές τις μέρες.

Έτσι κι αλλιώς μας έχει εξηγήσει αρκετές φορές ποιες ακριβώς είναι οι ανάγκες τους, δεν θα είχε αξία να μας τις έλεγε ακόμα μια φορά.

Αυτό που μένει είναι να οργανωθεί η δουλειά από εμάς και αυτό θα προσπαθήσουμε να κάνουμε την Πέμπτη.

----------


## NetTraptor

Μελίσσια : 10735
Μαρούσι : 10736 

Για αυτά τα 2 είμαι μέσα... ειδικά το πρώτο... θα προσπαθήσω να κινητοποιήσω και τους σχετικούς κόμβους (εννοώ κομβουχους)...  ::

----------


## [email protected]

ΟΚ, οπότε ας συνεννοηθούμε να μην πάμε μπούγιο στο σπίτι.
Εφ' όσον αποσο κατάλαβα αυτη η επισκεψη θα ειναι μόνο για αυτοψία και δεν θα γίνουν δουλειές που απαιτούν χέρια, ισως ειναι καλύτερα να πάνε κατα προτεραιότητα οσοι εχουν προηγούμενη γνωριμία με τους συγκεκριμένους ανθρώπους (εαν μπορούν εννοείται) και αν χρειάζεται και 1-2 άλλοι εγώ θα χαρώ να βοηθήσω.
Υποθέτω μετά στην καφετέρια θα ειναι πιο άνετα τα πράματα, να μαζευτούμε αρκετοί για να δούμε τα θέματα

----------


## wireless.surfer

Λόγω του ότι πολλοί ξεκινάμε αλλά λίγοι φτάνουμε στο τέλος, ας έρθουν όλοι και ας είμαστε μπούγιο.

Το σημαντικό είναι να είμαστε συνεπείς στην ώρα προσέλευσης και αν τελικά (και μακάρι να γίνει έτσι) μαζευτούμε πολλοί το αντιμετωπίζουμε επί τόπου.

Ο σκοπός είναι αυτός ακριβώς, να μαζευτούμε πολλοί!

Οπότε ελάτε όλοι και μακάρι να έχουμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε ένα τέτοιο ευχάριστο πρόβλημα.  :: 

Στις προηγούμενες προσπάθειές μας πάντως ποτέ δεν ξεπεράσαμε τα τρία άτομα. Μακάρι αυτή να αποτελέσει εξαίρεση!

Η διακριτική παρουσία που αναφέρω παραπάνω έχει να κάνει περισσότερο με τον σεβασμό στον χώρο παρά με την ποσότητα των ατόμων.

----------


## [email protected]

Για το στήσιμο στο σπίτι στα Μελίσσια ξεκίνησε το σχετικό thread

----------


## papashark

Μιας και το "project" έχει ήδη αρχίσει να τρέχει, το καθαρά τεχνικό μέρος το διασπάσμε.

Εδώ θα βρείτε το master plan του "project".

Θα παρακαλέσω το νέο thread να παραμήνει καθαρά τεχνικό χωρίς σάλτες, ευχολόγια, διαφημίσεις, δυσφημίσεις, μπηχτές κλπ. Αυτές ας απομήνουν εδώ.

----------


## mojiro

αναφερθηκε οτι τα links θα ειναι point-to-point με τα υποκαταστηματα.
οσα ειναι δυσκολο να βγουν γιατι να μην γινουν μεσω awmn και
μεταξυ τους vpn's ?

----------


## papashark

> αναφερθηκε οτι τα links θα ειναι point-to-point με τα υποκαταστηματα.
> οσα ειναι δυσκολο να βγουν γιατι να μην γινουν μεσω awmn και
> μεταξυ τους vpn's ?





> Εντάξει μπορεί να διακινούνται ευαίσθητα δεδομένα, αλλά αυτά μήπως μπορούν να κρυπτογραφηθούν και να διακινούνται μέσω του awmn; 
> Θεωρώ οτι δεν είναι σωστό να γίνει ένα δίκτυο του ΧτΠ ανεξάρτητο του awmn.
> Πρέπει να υπάρξει διασύνδεση με τους τοπικούς κόμβους κάθε περιοχής και μόνο εφόσον δεν υπάρξει κάποιος τοπικός κόμβος διαθέσιμος για link Προς το ΧτΠ τότε και μόνο τότε να εξετασθεί η απευθείας σύνδεση των εγκαταστάσεων του ΧτΠ.



Kαταρχάς να ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάτι.

(και αφορά περισσότερο τον dti παρά τον mojiro)

ΔΕΝ ΠΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΣΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΟΜΒΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ AWMN

Πάμε να βοηθήσουμε το ΧτΠ, όχι το δίκτυο μας.

Πάμε να στήσουμε κάτι το οποίο θα παίζει με καλές ταχύτητες, είτε παίζει το δίκτυο μας είτε όχι.

Πάμε να στήσουμε κάτι, όπου ο απέναντι κόμβος δεν θα πειράζει τον ρουτερ του, δεν θα τον κλείνει για 5' για να βάλει μια καινούργια cm9, δεν θα παίζει με το bgp, δεν θα βάζει routing test, δεν θα επηρεάζεται γενικά από παράγοντες έξω από το ΧτΠ.

Σκοπός είναι πως θα εξυπηρετηθεί καλύτερα το ΧτΠ και όχι πως θα βολέψει εμάς.


Ναι, σε όσους κόμβους δεν μπορεί να βγει λινκ κατευθείαν με το ΧτΠ θα κοιτάξουμε να βγει μέσω του awmn (Αποθήκη/Γραφεία Περιστέρι), ή μέσω οποιοδήποτε άλλου βοηθήσει (δήμαρχείο Αμαρουσίου).

Ναι θα κοιτάξουμε να βρούμε ένα τρόπο να υπάρχει το awmn ως backup. ή άλλα λινκ δικά τους.

Επαναλαμβάνω, σκοπός είναι η βέλτιση λύση για το ΧτΠ, άσχετα από το awmn....

----------


## andreas

Τοτε για ποιο λογο το κανουμε? ναι, να βοηθησουμε , μπλα , μπλα....
Αν δεν συνδεθουν με το awmn εμεις σαν δικτυο τι credits παιρνουμε?

----------


## ALTAiR

> Τοτε για ποιο λογο το κανουμε? ναι, να βοηθησουμε , μπλα , μπλα....
> Αν δεν συνδεθουν με το awmn εμεις σαν δικτυο τι credits παιρνουμε?


Ότι είμαστε υπεράνω προσωπικού κέρδους και ότι το δίκτυο μας έχει πάνω απ' όλα κοινωνικό χαρακτήρα. 
Άλλωστε δεν είναι κανείς υποχρεωμένος να βοηθήσει.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αμάν ποια με αυτά τα credits !!!!  ::

----------


## papako

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> Τοτε για ποιο λογο το κανουμε? ναι, να βοηθησουμε , μπλα , μπλα....
> Αν δεν συνδεθουν με το awmn εμεις σαν δικτυο τι credits παιρνουμε?
> 
> 
> Ότι είμαστε υπεράνω προσωπικού κέρδους και ότι το δίκτυο μας έχει πάνω απ' όλα κοινωνικό χαρακτήρα. 
> Άλλωστε δεν είναι κανείς υποχρεωμένος να βοηθήσει.


ετσι

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> Τοτε για ποιο λογο το κανουμε? ναι, να βοηθησουμε , μπλα , μπλα....
> Αν δεν συνδεθουν με το awmn εμεις σαν δικτυο τι credits παιρνουμε?
> 
> 
> Ότι είμαστε υπεράνω προσωπικού κέρδους και ότι το δίκτυο μας έχει πάνω απ' όλα κοινωνικό χαρακτήρα. 
> Άλλωστε δεν είναι κανείς υποχρεωμένος να βοηθήσει.


Μην νευριαζεις και γινεσαι επιθετικος απο μονος σου.... 
Ποιο προσωπικο κερδος? 
Ακριβως για να εχει κοινωνικο χαρακτηρα το δικτυο μας πρεπει να υπαρχει συνδεση με awmn.

Πως θα δικαιολογησομε τον "κοινωνικο" μας χαρακτηρα αν βγαλουν απευθειας λινκ μεταξυ τους.... Θα βαλουμε ταμπελακια στα πιατα awmn? 
Anyway...

----------


## papashark

> Τοτε για ποιο λογο το κανουμε? ναι, να βοηθησουμε , μπλα , μπλα....
> Αν δεν συνδεθουν με το awmn εμεις σαν δικτυο τι credits παιρνουμε?


Εθελοντισμός, δωρεά, κλπ = η πράξη για την οποία δεν υπάρχει έμμεση ή άμεση ανταμοιβή  :: 

Αν πάμε να βάλουμε λινκ για να πάρουμε credits, τότε απλά δεν πάμε εθελοντικά, αλλά πάμε για να εξυπηρετήσουμε τον σκοπό μας (το να πάρουμε credits)  ::  

Kαι μην ανησυχείς, τα credits που θα πάρουμε, είναι πολύ πιο σημαντικά από αυτά που θα φαινόντουσαν με το να συνδεόντουσαν επάνω μας για να το προβάλουμε, γιατί τα credits που θα πάρουμε θα είναι το ευχαριστώ μέσα στην καρδιά μας.  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> ...


  ::  
Μα δε νευρίασα. Ούτε πιστεύω ότι έγινα επιθετικός.
Άλλωστε η άποψή σου δε με βρίσκει και εντελώς αντίθετο...
Απλά αν θέλουνε κλειστό δικό τους δίκτυο Its OK. 
Θα μπορούσε βέβαια μέσαστο δικό τους δίκτυο να υπάρχει και ένα link έστω και σε b προς το Awmn έτσι για να είναι όλοι cool!
Ίσως να φάνηκε ότι ήμουνα επιθετικός από αυτή τη φράση _"Άλλωστε δεν είναι κανείς υποχρεωμένος να βοηθήσει."_ αλλά όχι, απλή υπενθύμιση ήτανε.

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> ...


Αμα θελουν (δηλαδη ζητησαν) αυτοι κλειστο το δικτυο τους οκ....

----------


## costas43gr

Το ανασύρω το ποστ, υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού απ'οτι άκουσα. Απόψε γίνετε και εκπομπή στην ΝΕΤ με τον Σπύρο Παπαδόπουλο σχετικά.
Όσοι μπορούμε ας βοηθήσουμε.

----------


## geioa

καλησπερα,
γνωριζουμε κατι ποιο συγκεκριμενο σχετικα με τις αναγκες του "χαμογελου"
ειναι σε επιπεδο υπηρεσιων η ειναι σε επιπεδο υλικο.
για να γνωριζει που και σε τι θα μπορουσε να προσφερει ο καθε ενδιαφερωμενος

----------


## 7bpm

Any news…?

Δυστυχώς έχασα την εκπομπή στην ΝΕΤ.

Κάποιος που να ξέρει κάτι;

----------


## costas43gr

Απ'οτι είδα εχθές, υπάρχει πρόβλημα λειτουργίας και συντήρησης και έκαναν ένα είδος μαραθώνιου για εξοικονόμηση κάποιων χρημάτων. Αυτά γνωρίζω μέχρι στιγμής.

----------


## NetTraptor

Νομίζω ότι με την κρίση που περνάμε δύσκολα θα βρουν πόρους. Όπως και με καποιοες εμπορικές επιχειρήσεις, κάποια από αυτά τα ιδρύματα πρέπει να εξαφανιστούν ή να συγχωνευτούν. Χωρίς να θέλω να θίξω το έργο κανενός από αυτούς και ιδικά του χαμόγελου, ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί η μια οργάνωση είναι ποιο φιλάνθρωπη από την άλλη.  ::  Ναι μεν υπάρχει ο γενικός σκοπός για τον καθένα, αλλά από την άλλη νομίζω ότι είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να επιβιώσουν η να εξαφανιστούν (δυστυχώς) μέσα σε αυτή την κρίση.
Δύσκολα όλα αυτά θα σωθούν ακόμα και αν βάλουμε διόλου ευκαταφρόνητα ποσά όλοι μας.
Από την άλλη προτιμώ την προσφορά σε είδος ή εργασία παρά το χρήμα.

----------


## papashark

Δυστυχώς το χρήμα σε πολλές περιπτώσεις είναι απαραίτητο. Είναι λίγο δύσκολο να πληρώσεις το προσωπικό σε χρήμα (αν και όπως πάνε τα πράγματα όλοι σε @@ θα πληρωνόμαστε).

Δυστυχώς το κράτος είναι απών εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. Το Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού στην ουσία είναι το μεγαλύτερο ορφανοτροφείο αυτήν την στιγμή στην Ελλάδα, και μετά η Εκκλησία της Ελλάδος (δεν μιλάω για την γνωστή Κιβωτό που δεν φιλοξενεί παιδιά μόνιμα, αλλά μόνο κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας). Υπάρχουν και κάποια (δυστυχώς και αυτά λίγα) ιδρύματα όπως το Χατζηκυριάκειο, τα Παιδικά Χωριά ΣΟΣ, και άλλα δυστυχώς λιγότερο γνωστά.

Τώρα για το περί "ευκαταφρόνητου" ποσού, μπορώ να πω ότι αν όλοι μας δίναμε από 1€ τον μήνα, θα είχαν όλα τα ορφανοτροφεία αρκετά λεφτά για να επιζήσουν....

Και μιας που πολλοί φοβόσαστε να δώσετε χρήματα, θα σας κάνω την απλή ερώτηση, όχι σε χρήμα, σε είδος ή σε εργασία, οκ μαζί σας, πότε βοηθήσατε όμως τελευταία φορά ?

Πότε πήγατε μια κούτα γάλατα ? Αχρησιμοποίητα ρούχα ? Κάτι ?

Μάλλον οι περισσότεροι που διαβάζεται και θα ρωτήσετε τον εαυτό σας, ποτέ...

Οπότε δώστε 5-10€, δεν θα σας λείψουν, και κάποιο στομαχάκι θα γεμίσει...  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Την ερτ την πληρώνουμε ΟΛΟΙ βλέπουμε δεν βλέπουμε, 1-2 ευρώ από αυτά να πήγαιναν σε έναν τέτοιο σκοπό, δεν είχε ανάγκη ''ζητιανιάς'' κανένα ''ίδρυμα''...
Σαν παράδειγμα το αναφέρω, μην αρχίσουμε ως συνήθως τα κουλά, αυτά είναι ''γνωστά-άγνωστα'' για όλους και δεν αλλάζουν , μόνο με γενικό τσουναμι...κιβωτός του Νώε και τα λοιπά...
Τεσπα , ας βοηθήσει ο καθένας κατά βούληση.

----------


## NetTraptor

Άσχετα από το ότι συμφωνώ και στην χρηματική βοήθεια, πιστεύω όμως ότι η προσφορά εργασίας έχει μια άλλη διάσταση πιο ανθρώπινη. Δημιουργεί πιο δυνατούς δεσμούς με τέτοιους θεσμούς και μεγαλύτερο αίσθημα ευθύνης. Υπάρχει προσωπική επαφή αν μη τι άλλο. 

Κάτι τέτοιο η όλη προσπάθεια σε σχέση με το AWMN το στερήθηκε μιας και δεν υπήρξε ουσιαστική συνεργασία. Αν και δεν ξέρω τι έκανε ο καθένας προσωπικά και σιωπηλά (καλώς ή κακώς), η αλήθεια είναι ότι αν μπορούσε το χαμόγελο να έχει μεγαλύτερο Integration με το awmn τόσο σε θέμα διασυνδέσεων όσο και σε συνεργασία, τα πράγματα θα ήταν αλλιώς για κάθε χαμόγελο.

Νομίζω ότι τελικά η προσπάθεια αποξενώθηκε από το δίκτυο. Αυτό βέβαια είναι η δική μου άποψη και βαστώ τις επιφυλάξεις μου μιας και ξέρω ότι κατά καιρούς πολλοί έκαναν το ένα και το άλλο (κακώς) σιωπηλά. 

Αλλιώς θα ήταν όμως αν ήξερα ότι μέσα από κάποιους κόμβους μου περνά και λίγο χρήσιμο encrypted Traffic όπως και αλλιώς θα ήταν αν είχα στο πρόγραμμα μου και λίγο admin work Μόνο για αυτούς. Τεράστια χαμένη ευκαιρία και για τους δυο! Θα ήταν φοβερό επίτευγμα, ωραία εμπειρία αλλά και παράδειγμα προς μελέτη και μίμηση.

Αυτή είναι η δική μου διάσταση εδώ και χρόνια. Σαφέστατα τώρα τα 1, 5, 50, 100 και 1000 ευρώ είναι πολύ ποιο εύκολα. Και η ευκαιριακή βοήθεια δεν έχει και μεγαλύτερη διαφορά. Είναι πολύ ποιο φτηνά και είμαι σίγουρος ότι μετά από την κατάθεση αυτή θα πάμε να κοιμηθούμε όλοι ευτυχισμένοι, εξιλεωμένοι και ήσυχοι. Τι να πω. Ας κανουμε έστω και αυτό αλλά μοιάζει με ενέσιμο παυσίπονο παρά η λύση. "Λεφτά υπάρχουν" ... την ευαισθησία έχουμε αποτύχει να καλλιεργήσουμε.  ::

----------


## papashark

> Κάτι τέτοιο η όλη προσπάθεια σε σχέση με το AWMN το στερήθηκε μιας και δεν υπήρξε ουσιαστική συνεργασία. Αν και δεν ξέρω τι έκανε ο καθένας προσωπικά και σιωπηλά (καλώς ή κακώς), η αλήθεια είναι ότι αν μπορούσε το χαμόγελο να έχει μεγαλύτερο Integration με το awmn τόσο σε θέμα διασυνδέσεων όσο και σε συνεργασία, τα πράγματα θα ήταν αλλιώς για κάθε χαμόγελο.
> 
> Νομίζω ότι τελικά η προσπάθεια αποξενώθηκε από το δίκτυο. Αυτό βέβαια είναι η δική μου άποψη και βαστώ τις επιφυλάξεις μου μιας και ξέρω ότι κατά καιρούς πολλοί έκαναν το ένα και το άλλο (κακώς) σιωπηλά. 
> 
> Αλλιώς θα ήταν όμως αν ήξερα ότι μέσα από κάποιους κόμβους μου περνά και λίγο χρήσιμο encrypted Traffic όπως και αλλιώς θα ήταν αν είχα στο πρόγραμμα μου και λίγο admin work Μόνο για αυτούς. Τεράστια χαμένη ευκαιρία και για τους δυο! Θα ήταν φοβερό επίτευγμα, ωραία εμπειρία αλλά και παράδειγμα προς μελέτη και μίμηση.


Kοίτα επειδή εσύ που ήσουν το ΔΣ μόνος σου δεν σου άρεσε ο τρόπος που ήθελε το Χαμόγελο να γίνει υλοποίηση και δεν το στηρίξατε, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι το "awmn" στερήθικε την συνεργασία. Ο Σύλλογος στερήθηκε την συνεργασία, όχι το δίκτυο.

Από την αρχή που ξεκίνησε, η ιστορία, ήρθαν 30 άτομα, τα 20 εγκατέλειψαν, κάποιος μάλιστε το σαμποτάρισε επειδή ανακατεύτηκα εγώ, και κάποιοι συνεχίσαμε. Μην νομίζεις ότι ακόμα και ο σύλλογος να ασχολιόταν ότι θα ήταν διαφορετικά τα πράγματα, έτσι είναι ο εθελοντισμός. Εγώ μπορώ να πω περήφανα ότι από τα 30 άτομα που ξεκίνησαν, 5-6 ασχολιόμαστε ακόμα, και αυτό είναι εξαιρετικά σημαντικό. Και μην νομίζεις ότι αν αύριο ξαναγραφτεί ότι χρειάζεται να βοηθήσουμε σε κάτι συγκεκριμένο, ότι δεν θα έρθουν πάλι 30 άτομα, και στο τέλος 5-6 θα καταλήξουν... Δεν έχει να κάνει ούτε με τον σύλλογο, ούτε με το αν εσύ το είδες σωστά ή λάθος, αλλά με το πως συμπεριφερόμαστε ως λαός στον εθελοντισμό.

Στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχουν εύκολα κόσμος που δίνεται είτε ολοκληρωτικά είτε επί μακρό χρονικό διάστημα, βλέπεις εδώ τα ενδιαφέροντα που μας έχουν εμφυσήσει τα ΜΜΕ και το star system είναι διαφορετικά...  :: 

Όσο αφορά για το σιωπηλά, η αγαθοεργία πρέπει να γίνεται ανώνυμα, και όχι για την αυτοπροβολή.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Κοίτα πάλι διαστρεβλώνεις την ιστορία στα μέτρα σου ώστε να έχεις επιχειρήματα κατά του συλλόγου. Γενικά δεν είναι το ζητούμενο λίγο μας νοιάζει ο κάθε σύλλογος που πήγατε να στίσετε και ξέφυγες. 

Το Χαμόγελο άρχισε πολύ νωρίτερα από την ιδία μου την εγγραφή "που λέει ο λόγος" στον σύλλογο. Ήμουν εκεί πριν από σένα. Δεν είναι κάτι που μου δίνει κάποιο προνόμιο, έγινε καθαρά τυχαία. Το μόνο που μου επιτρέπει είναι να ξέρω. Ήμουν εκεί παραδίπλα στην πρώτη ιδέα και συζήτηση που αργότερα έκανε ο wireless surfer σε μια από εκείνες τις εκθέσεις της comdex (κοίτα να δεις … ο σύλλογος οργάνωνε κάτι τέτοια και δεν απέφεραν τίποτα κατά τα άλλα). Κάτι θα θυμάμαι. Μάλιστα θα απογοητευθείς αν μάθεις γιατί πραγματικά άρχισε η συζήτηση από διάφορους και από τι επιχειρήματα. Όλα αυτά όμως δεν νοιάζουν κανένα και βαριέμαι να καθίσω να λέω πάλι τα ίδια και τα ίδια σιδερώνοντας ότι ο καθένας τσαλακώνει εδώ μέσα. 

Το επιχείρημα είναι αλλού. Το όλο project έφυγε με ταχυδακτυλουργικό τρόπο από τα χέρια του δικτύου (ξέρεις αυτονόητο είναι να υποψιάσει μερικούς… όχι καμία σχέση με συλλόγους) στο όνομα της ασφάλειας δεδομένων και στο όνομα κάποιου αλλού, ακόμα πιο χυδαία, λέγοντας ότι είναι επιθυμία του να γίνει έτσι ή αλλιώς. Αυτό το επιχείρημα δεν στέκι μιας και ήταν άνθρωπος πολύ πιο συζητήσιμος και ομαδικός από άλλους. Φάγαμε ένα απόγευμα καφέ και 2-3 ταρατσάδες χωρίς τελικά να είμαστε 100% σίγουροι για το πώς θα έπρεπε ή δεν έπρεπε να γίνει. Θυμάμαι να ζητάμε διασύνδεση από κοντινούς κόμβους στα Μελίσσια... γενικά άλλα θυμαμαι μιας και δεν ήσουν εκεί.

Το επιχείρημα δε της ασφάλειας δεδομένων όλοι ξέρουμε ότι είναι ανεδαφικό μιας και το πλέον μεγαλύτερο, ανασφαλές και ανοιχτό δίκτυο στον κόσμο το Internet μεταφέρει κάθε λογής ευαίσθητο υλικό. Ναι και του Χαμόγελου του παιδιού. 

Έτσι για κάποιο λόγο προτιμήσαμε τα VPN και διάσπαρτα Prive link αντί το δικό μας πολλαπλά ποιο ασφαλές, καταγεγραμμένο και παρειστικο δίκτυο. Κακό δεν είναι προφανώς, αλλά Χάσαμε την μεγάλη ευκαιρία να κρατήσουμε και τα 30 άτομα στο project (που εντάξει οι εξής 2-3 ήταν αλλά καλά σε πιστεύω γιατί 30 κρύβονται εύκολα πίσω από την ταμπέλα του αλτρουισμού) να γνωρίσουμε όλοι τα παιδιά του χαμόγελου από κοντά και να συνεργαζόμαστε καθημερινά μεταξύ μας, προσθέτοντας αξία τόσο στο δίκτυο του AWMN όσο και την υπόσταση του καθενός μας. Παράλληλα με ένα τέτοιο τρόπο θα κάναμε πιο αποτελεσματικές τις προσπάθειες και των 2 Project. Παρόμοια έχουν χαθεί και πολλές άλλες τέτοιες ευκαιρίες γιατί κάποιοι είχαν διάφορα “επιχειρήματα” ή χαθήκαμε στον πόλεμο του “συλλόγου ”

Δεν ξέρω για ποιο λόγο προχωρήσατε έτσι. Δεν ξέρω ποιανού το συμφέρον εξυπηρετήθηκε τελικά και δεν ξέρω γενικά πόσο πέτυχε το εγχείρημα. Γενικά θα ήθελα να ξέρω ποιος και πως, με τον ίδιο τρόπο που σήμερα θέλω να ξέρω ποιος με έκλεβε ποιος με ωφελεί και με ποιο τρόπο. Δεν είναι κακό. Επίσης πάλι δεν είναι 100% κακό που δεν ξέρω αλλά κάπου πρέπει να βρούμε μια ισορροπία νομίζω για να ξέρουμε τι λέμε. 

Η δήθεν Σιωπή και αγαθοεργία (που μπορεί να είναι κάλλιστα βάσιμα επιχειρήματα) νομίζω δεν ταιριάζουν πολύ σε αυτή την περίπτωση. Είναι απλά άποψη μου μιας και αυτό το Project έχει διαφημιστεί τόσο πολύ, έχει πάρει τόση δημοσιότητα και ξέρουμε ποιος το "τρέχει". Πολύ σιωπή ρε παιδί μου. Με κάποιο τρόπο όλο αυτό το Thread, άλλα 10-15, ένα φώτο άλμπουμ, 3-4 logo εδώ και εκεί, και δεν ξέρω και εγώ πόσα άλλα reference αναιρούν το επιχείρημα. 

Κατάλαβες? ή θες να κάνω μια δωρεά 2-3 euro και 10 γάλατα να κλείσει το θέμα? Το κάνει τόσο ποιο εύκολο και φθηνό για όλους μας. Αποτελεσματικό δεν ξέρω αν είναι! Αν θέλετε συμμετοχή, ευαισθησία και άλλα τέτοια, φέρτε το project στο δίκτυο αλλά μέσα στο δίκτυο.

----------


## papashark

Ποιανού το συμφέρον εξυπηρετήθηκε ?

Πόσο πέτυχε το εγχείρημα ?

Γενικά θα ήθελες να ξέρεις ποιος και πως, με τον ίδιο τρόπο που σήμερα θέλεις να ξέρεις ποιος σε έκλεβε ?

Τι να σου πω, πολύ χολή ως συνήθως...

Το συμφέρον του Χαμόγελου εξυπηρετήθηκε, όχι το δικό μου, όχι το δικό σου, όχι του συλλόγου, όχι του δικτύου.

Πόσο πέτυχε ? http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=234...481#post524481 Εκεί έχουμε γράψει το τι έγινε. Μπορώ να σου πω ότι το downtime στα 2 χρόνια από το μήνυμα τότε μέχρι σήμερα είναι 1 μέρα στον Υμηττό που έπεσε ΔΕΗ (για 2 μέρες αλλά ξεμείνανε οι μπαταρίες), και δύο τρίωρα είχε αποκοπεί το Σπίτι του Καρέα (μία από ρεύμα, μία από καμένο τροφοδοτικό). Χαρακτηριστικά να σου πω ότι όσο τα Μελίσσια ήταν συνδεδεμένα με το awmn, ήταν περισσότερο χρόνο ασύνδετα, παρά συνδεδεμένα. 

Ποιος σε έκλεψε ? Ανάλογα το σε τι σε έκλεψε. Αν εννοείς στην Δόξα και στα credits, τότε την απάντηση θα την βρεις εδώ : http://www.hamogelo.gr/default.asp?pid=296&la=1

Ιωσήφ εκτίθεσαι, βγάζεις χολή για ένα project στο οποίο όσοι ασχοληθήκαμε χαλάσαμε χρόνο και χρήμα, και αποζημιωθήκαμε πλήρως με μερικά χαμόγελα και ευχαριστώ. Ούτε το όνομα μας γράφτηκε πουθενά, ούτε διαφημιστήκαμε πουθενά. Και ένα βραβείο που βγήκε, ήταν στην μνήμη του Στέλιου....

Το έχω ξαναγράψει, ανιδιοτελείς προσφορά είναι αυτή που γίνεται χωρίς να περιμένεις κάτι πίσω, χωρίς να θέτεις τους όρους σου για να προσφέρεις. Θες ? Προσφέρεις. Δεν θες ? Δεν προσφέρεις. 
Τέλος.

----------


## geioa

καλησπέρα,

με πολύ μεγάλη χαρά θέλω να πω δυο λόγια για όλα τα παραπάνω που έχουμε διαβάσει 2-3 μέρες τώρα, μετά από το "ξύπνημα" το θέματος.
Λέω ότι είναι μεγάλη μου χαρά διότι:
- είμαι πολύ, μα παρά πολύ νέος στο awmn και ως εκ τούτου δεν γνωρίζω ούτε πρόσωπα αλλά ούτε και καταστάσεις που έχουν διαδραματιστεί στο παρελθόν.
- γνωρίζω τι σημαίνει εθελοντισμός μιας και από προσωπική επιλογή είμαι ενεργό μέλος μιας ΜΚΟ πολλά χρόνια τώρα με έδρα την Αθήνα που προσπαθεί να βοηθήσει και να στηρίξει ανθρώπους που το έχουν πραγματικά ανάγκη.

λοιπόν,
επιτρέψτε μου με όλο τον σεβασμό,
-ο εθελοντισμός είναι κάτι που ξεπερνά τα πρόσωπα, ο εθελοντισμός είναι κάτι που ξεπερνά καταστάσεις, δυσκολίες μονό και μονό επειδή έχει σαν στόχο την βοήθεια απέναντι σε ΣΥΝΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ που βρίσκονται σε ίσως πιο δύσκολη θέση από τον εθελοντή.
Ένας εθελοντής λοιπόν πρέπει να το έχει τόσο μα τόσο ξεκάθαρα αυτό μέσα του που να το αισθάνεται σαν να πρόκειται για το ίδιο του τον εαυτό η κάποιο πολύ δικό του πρόσωπο. Πρέπει ο εθελοντής να είναι σε θέση να δώσει όλη την ενεργεία και την διάθεση του για να μπορέσει να βοηθήσει πραγματικά.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση ο άνθρωπος που μπορεί να έχει κανείς απέναντι του να μην θέλει μια οικονομική βοήθεια, μιας και πολλές φόρες ο εθελοντής έχει την ευχέρεια να πει "πάρτε Χ€ και είμαι οκ διότι βοήθησα".
Μπορεί αυτός που έχει κάνεις απέναντι του να έχει ανάγκη από μια αγκαλιά ! 
Μπορεί να του την δώσει κάποιος !
Εκεί έρχεται κάνεις απέναντι με τον εαυτό του και πολλές φόρες βλέπει πράγματα τα οποία είναι πολύ δυνατά σε συναισθηματικό επίπεδο.

Δεν θα μακρηγορήσω μιας και σκοπός μου δεν είναι να κάνω μάθημα εθελοντισμού. Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι όλη αυτή η διαφωνία που υπάρχει γίνετε στο *Όνομα του εθελοντισμού* προς μια Οργάνωση που είναι εκεί και καθημερινά προσπαθεί να κάνει το έργο της.
Θα πει κάποιος όμως, "μα δεν βλέπουν όλοι με τον ίδιο τρόπο την βοήθεια". Σωστό, δεν θα διαφωνήσω. ο κάθε ένας με τις απόψεις του.
Αλλά εάν ΔΕΝ υπάρχει στο τέλος μια κοινή γραμμή προς το ζητούμενο, τότε λείπαμε που το λέω αλλά *ο στόχος δεν είναι κοινός*.
μάλλον η ιδέα του εθελοντισμού έχει ελαφρός ξεφτίσει και έχουν πάρει την θέση της είτε συμφέροντα είτε προσωπικές φιλοδοξίες κλπ.

Το μέλημα ποιο είναι ! να βοηθηθούν κάποιοι. Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση παιδιά.
Ε, εάν δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει μια κοινή γραμμή οι διαφωνίες δεν βοηθούν σε τίποτε. Ας αναλάβει καθένας μόνος του στην τελική και ας πάρει μια απόφαση για τον τρόπο που προτιμά να δώσει την δική του βοήθεια.

Για φανταστείτε ότι αυτό το thread το διαβάζουν τα παιδιά για τα οποία γίνετε ο λόγος. Δεν νομίζετε ότι έχει ξεφύγει από τον στόχο του.

καλοπροαίρετα προς τον καθε ενα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Πρακτικά όχι δεν έχει ξεφύγει και αποτύχει διότι σύμφωνα με το τι ονόμασες εσύ εθελοντισμό, όλοι όσοι ασχοληθήκαμε κατά καιρούς, κάτι προσφέραμε. Άρα δεν τίθεται θέμα ολικής αποτυχίας αλλά αποτελεσματικότητας και στρατηγικής ώστε τέτοιες οργανώσεις να αγκαλιάζονται ολοένα από περισσότερους και να παρέχουν ένα βιώσιμο μοντέλο υποστήριξης των παιδιών που τόσο έχουν ανάγκη την βοήθεια κάποιων.

κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη ... πάλι λάθος πέρασε το μήνυμα. Το έκανα όσο ποιο μικρό και περιεκτικό γίνετε.


Αν και έχουμε εντελώς διαφορετικούς σκοπούς και σίγουρα δεν μας βάζω στην ίδια μοίρα με το χαμόγελο, έχουμε πολλά κοινά στοιχεία στην προσέγγιση ενός βιώσιμου μοντέλου.

----------

